# My Heart is Broken



## Faith (Jul 21, 2009)

I need some prayer for strength ladies.

My little sister died last night.  She was 30.
She had been in the ICU for about 4 1/2 weeks and just couldnt fight anymore.
She was my best friend and a great sister.

I feel like I'm caught in a nightmare and will wake up soon.

Our older sister died in 1995 in a car accident and now my beloved Lola is gone.

My heart is broken.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss Faith


----------



## Eyram (Jul 22, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, will keep you in prayers


----------



## UGQueen (Jul 22, 2009)

Im sorry for your loss.  I know how it feels to loose a loved one and how much it can hurt. I will pray for u and God will give you the strength to make it through this tough time. Just remember to be strong


----------



## tailormade84 (Jul 22, 2009)

my heart goes out to you and your fam - i will def say a prayer for your strength and endurance....


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 22, 2009)

I didn't expect to read something like this when I click the thread.  I am so sorry for your loss.  May GOD be with you and your family during this time.  GOD BLESS!


----------



## Golden*Brown (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## comike (Jul 22, 2009)

Sending up prayers for you now.  God bless you and comfort you.


----------



## SelahOco (Jul 22, 2009)

(((((((((hugs)))))))))))))

I'm so sorry for your loss sweetheart.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jul 22, 2009)

*Faith, Baby Doll, please stay strong for you will feel less pain in time. No way will you not feel the pain for ever but it will not tear your heart apart as it does right now. I miss my sister-cousin in different ways quite often since she left me late last year but the pain is now filtered with sweet memories which actually make me laugh through my tears as I think of the now events and things we'd be doing if she were still here to laugh, fight, ignore, hug and share that secret silent code we had. I'm sending you prayers of solace.*


----------



## nucienuce1 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for you loss and I will keep you and your family in my prayers. God heals all wounds.


----------



## Finally Free (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this. Praying for you and your family. May God Bless!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh Faith, I am so sorry that you have to go through this  
My heart goes out to you and your family.

Ephesians 6:10
Finally, be strong in the Lord and in the strength of his might.

Psalms 147:3         
He heals the broken heartened, binding up their wounds.

Matthew 5:4            
Blessed are those that mourn, for they shall be comforted.

Psalms 30:5
Weeping may endure for the night, but joy comes in the morning.

Psalm 18:2
The LORD is my rock, my fortress and my deliverer; my God is my rock, in whom I take refuge. He is my shield and the horn of my salvation, my stronghold.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss Faith. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ricochet (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for you, I am going to say a special prayer for you tonight.  Believe me when I say I understand your pain, especially regarding having loved ones in the ICU.  Stay strong and know that God will take care of you, just trust him.


----------



## CandiceC (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Faith. I'm going to be praying for you.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 22, 2009)

I am truly sorry for your loss and can empathize with what you are going through.  I lost my older sister some years ago and while her memory is ingrained in my heart and spirit the pain has lifted.  Please know that in time the pain will past, and her memory will always live on through you!!  

You will be in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## rabs77 (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear this Faith. Ill be saying a prayer for you and your family. God Bless!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 22, 2009)

Faith said:


> I need some prayer for strength ladies.
> 
> My little sister died last night.  She was 30.
> She had been in the ICU for about 4 1/2 weeks and just couldnt fight anymore.
> ...


Dearest Faith, with all of my heart, I am so sorry for your heartache.  I pray for your strength each day and for the love you have for your sisters will keep them always 'alive' in your heart.  

  God bless you.   I truly mean this beyond the Internet and beyond words.


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. God bless you.


----------



## LuyshuZ (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## MRJ1972 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry!!!

May God provide strength, comfort and understanding to you and your family during this difficult time!


----------



## Neala21 (Jul 22, 2009)

Im sorry for your loss...my prayers are with you


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jul 22, 2009)

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## nurseN98 (Jul 22, 2009)

i pray for God to bring you and your family comfort & strength to get through.


----------



## cookie1 (Jul 22, 2009)

I really wasn't expecting this..and I'm hurting for you...I will keep you in my prayers..A big LHCF hug for you


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear this. God bless you and your family!


----------



## Samory07 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this..I don't know what to say other than you and the rest of your family will be in my prayers. I can't imagine what you must be going through but I'm praying that God will give you strength and that He will be the one you find shelter, comfort, and refuge in during this time.


----------



## nicki6 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss.I can feel your heartbreak through your words


----------



## LookingandListening (Jul 22, 2009)

My condolences.  I'll be praying for you this evening.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss... My heart goes out to you and your family :Rose:


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jul 22, 2009)

Faith so very sorry. I know it is a painful time and your loss just seems overwhelming. My condolences to your family for your most recent loss, you have lost another sister and your parents have now lost 2 children, 2 daughters.  Please accept my expressions of condolences to you and your family and believe that God will bring you through this hard trial. It may seem so dark now but He will. Mahalia


----------



## oooop2 (Jul 22, 2009)

So sorry about your loss...........


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 22, 2009)

May God grant you and your loved ones the strength to bear this loss... (Amen)


----------



## Miss Monae (Jul 22, 2009)

Truly sorry for your loss...both of your sisters are shining down on you and watching over you.


----------



## awhyley (Jul 22, 2009)

Faith, have my sympathies.  I will hold you up in prayer.


----------



## JinaRicci (Jul 22, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss.  Your post says just how much she meant to you... I pray that God gives you the strength each day to go on and comforts you and your family during this time.


----------



## michc (Jul 22, 2009)

You are in my prayers sis. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## kayte (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry,Faith....I can only imagine...and am heartbroken with you
will keep you in prayer..


----------



## -Volare (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Losing a loved one is hard, sometimes you feel like you'll never get through but you will! Sending prayers your way. Try and stay as strong as possible but don't be afraid to let all your feelings out.


----------



## Eclass215 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss Faith.  I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am very very sorry for your loss.  I pray that God gives you the strength to deal with this...


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this! Sending prayers your way!


----------



## adf23 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so so sorry for your loss.  I can only imagine how you feel right now.  God bless you.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jul 22, 2009)

My thoughts & prayers go out to you at this time.


----------



## Ladybug33 (Jul 22, 2009)

Faith, My sincerest condolences.  I pray that GOD sends you the guidance and support you need at this time.


----------



## Country gal (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh, Faith. I am so sorry for your loss. I know your heart is breaking. There are no words of comfort I could offer that will take away the pain. Please stay strong and continue to focus on God during your pain.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 22, 2009)

Im so so so sorry for your loss! I will keep you and your family in my prayer.


----------



## anon123 (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry to hear this.  Love and comfort to you and your family.


----------



## angenoir (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. You are in my prayers. 
If God has brought you to this, He will bring you through it.


----------



## kami11213 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. God will definitely give you the strength to keep going. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Pandora1975 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry. My thoughts, heart, and sympathies go out to you.


----------



## tyrablu (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry for your loss Faith. (((Hugs))). Sent a prayer for you.


----------



## ladytee2 (Jul 22, 2009)

I cant imagine the pain you are going through.  My prayers are with you sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lucie (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss Faith. My condolences to you and your family!!! If I can be of any assistance to you, please let me know. ((( HUGS )))


----------



## deborah11 (Jul 22, 2009)

OMG, I so feel your pain as I read your message. My  heart hurts for you right now because I know how difficult it is when you lose someone that you love so much. I will pray for your strength during this most difficult time. God will help to heal your heart and in time the sadness will be replaced with memories of all the good times that you shared with your beloved sister. Also remember that she is resting peacefully now and that she (and your other sister) will serve as your guardian angels, watching over you as you continue your life journey. Stay strong sweetie and know that we are all praying for you and sending hugs to support you during this time. May God be with you.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jul 22, 2009)

So sorry about your loss, Faith.  Just remember the words written at Acts 24:15-"and I have hope toward God, which hope these men themselves also entertain, that there is going to be a resurrection of both the righteous and the unrighteous".  Our loving heavenly Father has your sisters in his memory, and they are not permanently gone.  In the mean time, keep praying to Him.  Let him know how you feel, your worries, your concerns, anger, and frustration.  Throw all your burdens on him and ask him to sustain you and guide you.  He will help you get through this time. :big hug:


----------



## sevetlana (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you and your family. It must be so hard, I cant imagine the pain. Oh my!! I feel for you so much, so much more that I can express in words at this time. We are here for you!!.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 22, 2009)

Faith said:


> I need some prayer for strength ladies.
> 
> My little sister died last night. She was 30.
> She had been in the ICU for about 4 1/2 weeks and just couldnt fight anymore.
> ...


 
I am so, so sorry for the loss of your little sister.  My heart breaks with you.  I lost my sister at 32 and she too was my best friend and an awesome sister.

My prayers go out to you and your family.  If you ever need to talk, please pm me and let me know.  

Blessings to you.


----------



## Carrie A (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your sister......


----------



## Amerie123 (Jul 22, 2009)

HONEY, I am sooo sorry. . I pray that God be with you and your family during this hard time in your life right now. Man, that is soooo sad. God bless you all. I have a sister (21 months younger than me), so, I can understand the closeness you two had.


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm sorry for your lost, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family through your time of mourning. ((HUGS))


----------



## Prudent1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Faith,
I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I lost my brother a few years ago. It was one of the most painful things I've ever experienced. He was a spirit filled Christian so we know we will see him again . I just wanted you to know you will be in my prayers and I wanted to leave you with this prayer for yourself and your family. If it had not been for God in my life I truly don't think I would've made it. 

Prudent1

*Prayer for a Person Who is Grieving Over the Loss of a Loved One*
Please help me in this time of loss of _____________. I seem to be frozen with this overwhelming grief. 1 don't understand why my life is filled with this pain and heartache. But I turn my eyes to you as I seek to find the strength to trust in your faithfulness. You, Lord are a God of comfort and love and I ask You to help me to patiently wait on you and not despair; I will quietly wait for your salvation. My heart is crushed, but I know that you will not abandon me forever. Please show me your compassion, Lord. Help me through the pain so that I will hope in you again. I believe the promise in your Word to send me fresh mercy each day. Though I can't see past today, I trust your love will never fail me.
Jesus, You came to heal the brokenhearted and my heart is broken today Lord, and only you can heal my sorrow over losing ________. I ask You, Lord to comfort me because You love me and have promised me everlasting consolation and hope through Your grace.
Blessed be to God, even the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies, and the God of all comfort; Who comforts me in all my tribulations, that I may be protected from any trouble and hurt as I walk with You, Lord, through the grief of losing _____________.
In Jesus Name I pray. Amen


----------



## ellehair (Jul 22, 2009)

my heart goes out to you and your family Faith.  Be strong and God bless..


----------



## Makenzie (Jul 22, 2009)

Isaiah 46:3, 4 and Isaiah 41:10, 13 are ones I read everyday.  My heart is heavy for you and your family.


----------



## Christelyn (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this.  I know your pain--I recognize it in my own.  I lost my father last month and I know how loss cuts so deep.  Please know, fellow mourner, that my thoughts and prayers are with you.  With God's help, we both will heal in time.


----------



## Laela (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh wow, Faith....

God is with you, always. Even at a time like this. I also pray that you remain strong during this dark hour. Like NiceandWavy, I, too lost my baby sister to a murder when she was 26 and pregnant. So my heart breaks with yours. Rest assured God is in control and always will be... he WILL see you through.

You have the perfect username: FAITH. So please keep your faith in GOD.. it will take you a long way.
I wish I were there to give you a hug, but I'll send one your way...  

May God bless and keep you in his loving arms,
Laela


----------



## la mosca (Jul 22, 2009)

I am praying for you and your family.  May The Lord be with you, comfort you, and grant you peace that passes all understanding.


----------



## ackee walk (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.  When I read your message I thought about what it would be like to lose my sister.  I can't even imagine the pain you feel but I truly believe that God will get you through this.  I pray He comforts you in your time of need.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## F8THINHIM (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so very sorry for yur loss.  I am praying your strength in the Lord and comfort for you and your family.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jul 22, 2009)

I will pray for you and your family! I know you can get through this hard time! God bless you! I honestly don't know what to say... I have an older brother so I can relate to sibling love! It will be okay.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 22, 2009)

*hugs*

Hon, I'm really sorry to hear that. You have my condolences. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## simone103 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss and the pain that you are going through right now. I will pray that God provide you comfort.


----------



## queenspence (Jul 22, 2009)

May the peace of God be with you and your family!


----------



## MoMo (Jul 22, 2009)

May GOD bless and keep you and your family.  My heart aches for you and I have sent a prayer to OUR FATHER.


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry you have to go through this kind of pain. But what you can do, is remember the good times with your sisters, and even though you'll miss them, believe they are in a better place now. When my childhood friend died last year, a really sweet woman came up to me (I was at work and couldn't control my emotions well) and said to me that while it's good to cherish them, when we mourn them for too long, we hold their spirits back. I know it sounds a little odd...but it really did make me feel better. I hope this helps a little.


----------



## delitefulmane (Jul 22, 2009)

Although I can't relate to having lost someone so close, I can relate to our Father who is and always will be there to comfort us through pain and heartache! Continue to cling to Him and He will give you peace!   Here's a  for you! Everything will be alright!


----------



## sheava (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I will keepy you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. I can't imagine a world without my lil baby sis.  (((((Faith))))) Much love to you and I hope that time makes it easier.


----------



## pattycake0701 (Jul 22, 2009)

So sorry for you loss...I just can't imagine  I'll be keeping you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am sorry for your lost Faith. I will keep you in my prayers. Remember God never gives us more than we can bear. 

Be strong and hold fast my dear!!!


----------



## Jazzmommy (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.. sending prayers your way.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jul 22, 2009)

OMG, that motifying. I feel for you deeply. I have two older sisters so I couldnt imagine. I send many prayers and love your way. Please take your time and take care of yourself.


----------



## heyfranz (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of both of your sisters.  I can't even imagine how hard this must be for you.  I wish there were something i could say or do to make it better.  I love my sister so much.


----------



## Saffirejuiliet (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that Faith . I will keep you and your family in my prayers. .


----------



## loved (Jul 22, 2009)

May the Lord's peace cover your heart and mind Faith. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KPH (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss and will definitely keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## brownelovely (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry for your loss...will definitely keep you in my prayers.


----------



## vpoetic (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your lost. Just remember that your sister is always with you and even though you can't see her.


----------



## mrselle (Jul 22, 2009)

((((hugs)))) to you.  I will lift you and your family up in prayer.


----------



## growth2come (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I lost my mother only 3 years ago and in the past 3 years two of my sisters (my young sister and now my older sister)...diagnosed with cancer. So the last few years have been an utter nightmare. Although you sister is gone from this earth I am sure she is with you in spirit. I hope that you can see on the brighter side of this that she is no longer suffering in pain in hospital. She can now rest with God. Try and remember the good memories that you shared. I will keep you in my prayers. I know this is a difficult time stay strong and have faith that the Lord is with your loved one and not suffering anymore.


----------



## Egyptjones (Jul 22, 2009)

You are in our prayers!


----------



## Garner (Jul 22, 2009)

OH Sweetie, I am so sorry for your loss.  Please know we all are praying for you and your family for His Perfect Peace.  Hugs!!!


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 22, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Jul 22, 2009)

God bless you and your family, Faith.  you will live, laugh, and love again.  she will live through you.


----------



## RENIBELL (Jul 22, 2009)

so so sorry to hear this, may her soul rest in perfect peace.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 22, 2009)

my heart goes out to you. i will pray for you and your family.


----------



## january noir (Jul 22, 2009)

My sincerest condolences in the loss of your little sister Faith.
I know that words do little to comfort you.   Hang in there and I'm praying for you and your family.   I know what it's like to lose a little sister.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## Mortons (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm sorry about this Faith . I pray our heavenly Father comforts you and gives you and your family peace and strength in this time. May He dry your tears and give you gladness for your mourning in due time. Just know that God still loves you very much and I hope you would still be able to feel His presence in all of this. His ways are not our ways,neither are His thoughts our's. He knows best, just trust Him and be strong. 

Once again, i'm so sorry for your loss. Will be praying for you and your family (((((hugs))))).


----------



## coconow2007 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss - u will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 22, 2009)

May God keep you in your time of grief.  Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your loss, Faith!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh Faith, I am so sorry.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 22, 2009)

Faith, you and your family are in my prayers.  God never gives us more than we can bear.  And remember He said to cast all of your cares on Him for He cares for you.  All of your sisters in the forum are here to help bear your burdens.  Reach out to us as much as you need to during this time of grief.  May God bless you and keep you in His care.


----------



## blessedandlucky (Jul 22, 2009)

i am so sorry for your loss. sending you love, positive energy and prayers. take good care of yourself; i know this is a hard time right now.


----------



## isobell (Jul 22, 2009)

Faith said:


> I need some prayer for strength ladies.
> 
> My little sister died last night.  She was 30.
> She had been in the ICU for about 4 1/2 weeks and just couldnt fight anymore.
> ...



I'm so sorry for your loss Faith, God bless you and your family.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 22, 2009)

Faith said:


> I need some prayer for strength ladies.
> 
> My little sister died last night. She was 30.
> She had been in the ICU for about 4 1/2 weeks and just couldnt fight anymore.
> ...


 
Wow, I am so sorry Faith. I know what it's like to lose a loved one so close. I lost my mom a few years ago and we were very close too, so I know how you feel. May God strengthen you in your time of need. He is the only one who really can, you know? It hurts when we lose our loved ones and the pain really never goes away, not entirely, but God's strength is perfect when all hope for the future is gone. Lean on His strength and He will sustain you. Believe that Faith, believe that!


----------



## scarcity21 (Jul 22, 2009)

Im so sorry for ur loss Faith...ill say a prayer for u and ur family...(((hugs)))


----------



## Tafa01 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss! I lost my younger sister 5 years ago, and I know the pain is terrible. It is like a nightmare, and you hope you will wake up and find her smiling at you.
Someday you will feel better and remember the good moments with her.
I am praying for your family.


----------



## Iammoney (Jul 22, 2009)

im so sorry for your lost. you are in my prayers


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear about ur family...may God be with u and ur family!


----------



## Janice (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss Faith! I don't know what plans that the Lord has in store for your family but I know that his purposes will surely outweigh all the heartache and pain that you and your family have been through! My thoughts and prayers go out to you! God bless you Faith!


----------



## IWantBSl09 (Jul 22, 2009)

My prayers and thoughts are with you


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.  I cannot even imagine what you are going through having lost 2 sisters.  I am heartbroken for you.

We will keep you & your family in prayer.


----------



## new-life (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss, I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Toy (Jul 23, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your lost you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 23, 2009)

I pray that you and your family experience the peace of Jehovah Shalom in the middle of this storm.  I pray that the strength of Jehovah U'zam will be your strength in the time of trouble and that you take refuge in the arms of Jehovah-Machsi. God Bless You.


----------



## Sounique (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. Peace be with you...


----------



## godsflowerrr (Jul 23, 2009)

I will say a special prayer for you and your family. May the Lord bless you with strength


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Jul 23, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.  God be with you.


----------



## StarFish106 (Jul 23, 2009)

So very very sorry for your loss


----------



## misstobz (Jul 23, 2009)

I am really sorry about your loss. I pray you find peace and understanding during this very difficult and painful time. The Lord your God is your comforter and source of strength lean on Him. God bless you.


----------



## nysister (Jul 23, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Luxlii (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm praying for you!


----------



## SugarPie (Jul 27, 2009)

i am so sorry for your loss. you are in my prayers


----------



## ms.lisab (Jul 27, 2009)

I am, so sorry for your lost.  My heart and prayers goes out to you and your family. You hang in there.


----------



## HWAY (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm going to pray for you.  I know the pain of losing of a sister.


----------



## nikz24 (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh no, not another death. This is so sad. I will pray for you and  your family. Just hold strong and look to God


----------

